# recovery options



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

What are you guys using for recovery, I know there was a couple or at least one other around. I'm using cwm but getting sick of it lately, sometimes ill make a backup and all seems to go well but the when I try to restore I get errors, other times it wont even backup without giving me an error right of the bat. Just wanted to know some alternatives and what you guys recommend.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never had any issues with cwm, so that's where I stay.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

"sk8 said:


> I've never had any issues with cwm, so that's where I stay.


Ditto. Using cwm5.0.0.1


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

djj624 said:


> What are you guys using for recovery, I know there was a couple or at least one other around. I'm using cwm but getting sick of it lately, sometimes ill make a backup and all seems to go well but the when I try to restore I get errors, other times it wont even backup without giving me an error right of the bat. Just wanted to know some alternatives and what you guys recommend.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


I'd guess that your issues are probably due to either the fact that you're using ROM Manager (DON'T!) or a failing sd card.

The TWRP recovery does work well, though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I do select back up current rom in Rom manager. I don't flash roms or anything through there I only use cwm recovery. Guess I should start backing up from recovery as well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, you should only run your backups from cwn.


----------

